# sidewinder brush hog.



## JimD (Sep 17, 2003)

I have a sidewinder brushhog model sx-60. The tailwheel has completely disintegrated. I called the current dealer, and they want $60 for a replacement. 

Anyone know where to get a replacement wheel? It shows 12x3, but I don't konw the axle size. JimD


----------

